# Good plants for an avic avic setup?



## Alex G (Oct 20, 2010)

What would some good plants be for a naturalistic setup for an avic avic?


----------



## GPulchra (Oct 20, 2010)

Perhaps Golden Pothos?


----------



## Alex G (Oct 20, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Perhaps Golden Pothos?


My mom has piles of those things growing EVERYWHERE! I was under the impression they were toxic though? If a roach or cricket or something ate the plants I mean, obviously the T probably won't eat plant matter.

Also another question, since I've never done a naturalistic viv before, how do I get the plants their sunshine without overheating or bothering the T?


----------



## webbedone (Oct 20, 2010)

Golden pothos is not toxic at all it needs very little light, can get enough water just from you misting the enclosure once every week and you can push a slow release fertilizer stick right into the root system and it wont hurt your Ts i give golden pothos 2 thumbs


----------



## curiousme (Oct 20, 2010)

We use pothos and wandering jew in our Avicularia enclosure.  We supplement the normal room light with a compact flourescent.  We use the hood to a 5 1/2 gallon hex fish tank, but that isn't the only way to do it just the cheapest for us.  Walmart has suitable light fixtures for cheap and compact flourescents don't make enough heat to be dangerous to the T.  Pothos is low light, but it will do better with same added light and the wandering jew needs it.  You really water as needed, you learn about the plant and you can tell when it needs watered.  Once a week is a good rule of thumb, but it is sometimes more, sometimes less.  You do not need to heavily water.  We do not use fertilizers of any kind and have wonderful results without them.  I don't have a current pic of the enclosure, but I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## Alex G (Oct 20, 2010)

Can I use isopods to keep the soil clean or will they eat the roots?


----------



## MikeSneaks (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome thread, I just bought my first T and was looking for that natural look as well. Now my question is does it matter what substrate you use? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 4, 2012)

MikeSneaks said:


> Awesome thread, I just bought my first T and was looking for that natural look as well. Now my question is does it matter what substrate you use? Thanks for the advice!


i've always been told to stay away from potting soil with fertilizer mixed in...but straight potting soil should be fine.


----------



## sbullet (Apr 4, 2012)

Rule of thumb is that "potting mix" = bad and "potting soil" = no additives.  A few nitrates shouldn't hurt the T since nitrates are alllllllllll around us outside.  I'm doing a base layer of soil with sphagnum on top for my pokie-- not sure how humid it needs to be for an Avic.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 4, 2012)

sbullet said:


> Rule of thumb is that "potting mix" = bad and "potting soil" = no additives.  A few nitrates shouldn't hurt the T since nitrates are alllllllllll around us outside.  I'm doing a base layer of soil with sphagnum on top for my pokie-- not sure how humid it needs to be for an Avic.


very humid.

id suggest a mix of 50% sphagum /50% vermiculite for A. avic. Pothos or Goldne Pothos is great for a beginner. My mom actually just brought me two clippings from her pothos, so Im makinga T free terrarium just for fun.


----------



## Jquack530 (Apr 4, 2012)

Alex G said:


> Can I use isopods to keep the soil clean or will they eat the roots?


I've been wondering something along the same lines about isopods and pothos. Not about the roots specifically, but will they eat the pothos in general? I really need isopods bad before there's a problem...I dunno what my Avics do with their boluses most of the time, as no matter how good I search atleast 95% of the time I can't find them.


----------



## sbullet (Apr 5, 2012)

You don't want to wet the substrate much though, correct?  (for the most part this is a bad idea)


----------



## hotflakes2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Are plants required for avics?


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 6, 2012)

hotflakes2 said:


> Are plants required for avics?


plants aren't required...for arboreals, they give them more to work with and create their webbing. a lot of times plants are more for our own aesthetics than anything...that being said, i'm putting plants in my avicularias' enclosures when they get big enough.


----------



## Moonbug (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't have live plants but started to have a problem with mold until I threw in some springtails.  They do such an awesome job keeping the place clean.  I haven't tried isopods yet, since my A. Versicolor is still a sling.  I plan on adding them to the tank, once it is matures enough to place in a permanent set up.

As far as the isopods, I think most Ts don't eat them.  My son uses the micropods for his poison dart frog set up.  The micropods do a great job cleaning up his cage along with the springtails.  However I wouldn't use them in a Ts cage that require a drier environment.  They should work great for your Avic.

I think if you use live plant make sure you have a drainage layer with the microballs and a landscape cloth before you add the substrate.  That will help keep it from stinking and prevent the substrate from getting too wet.


----------

